# hissing cockroach breeding question



## melonysbaby (Mar 17, 2009)

this morning i got up and noticed my hissers have an egg sack. it is just lying there. when will it hatch. and will any vasilne type product work to keep them from climbing out.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 17, 2009)

melonysbaby said:


> this morning i got up and noticed my hissers have an egg sack. it is just lying there. when will it hatch. and will any vasilne type product work to keep them from climbing out.


Vaseline (petroleum jelly) works great on keeping them from climbing.

The egg case will not hatch; hissing cockroaches internally incubate their egg cases. It was dropped by the female because she's either stressed (environmental or she was spooked) or the egg case was malformed.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 18, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Vaseline (petroleum jelly) works great on keeping them from climbing.The egg case will not hatch; hissing cockroaches internally incubate their egg cases. It was dropped by the female because she's either stressed (environmental or she was spooked) or the egg case was malformed.


Great information, Zephyr!  Will try to keep that in my brain somewhere for future use if necessary! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had my guaya orange spots had droped them befor and I don't know what came out but I keep feeding them ''they look like little very little cream snails with legs'' I don't know what they are, any one know?


----------

